# Anyone ever seen this when flashing?



## tinpanalley (Nov 12, 2011)

Just a question. Every time I boot to recovery <3e>, and try to wipe data, I get the following:

E:failed to mount /data (Invalid argument)
E:install_application_for_customer: Can't mount /data
your storage not prepared yet, please use UI menu for format and reboot actions

Could this have anything to do with why I'm not able to get out of my bootloop?


----------



## bobboman (Jun 23, 2011)

yea i get that a lot if you go back to stock all you should need to do is do a wipe of data+cache to get it to boot again


----------



## tinpanalley (Nov 12, 2011)

bobboman said:


> yea i get that a lot if you go back to stock all you should need to do is do a wipe of data+cache to get it to boot again


Thanks. Unfortunately it's not working.

I'm having a major partition problem. It was suggested to me that I should speak to someone who knows CM to help repartition my device so that I could repair the different ROM flashes and what they had done to the partitions on the device. As it is, I'm not able to use regular Odin methods to flash the tablet.

In Heimdall 1.1.1, when I insert a PIT to repartition and the other elements from the extracted ROM, heimdall won't let me push start.
Adding a PIT and asking it to repartition greys out the START button, so I can't proceed if I add the PIT.
In 1.4, heimdall crashes every time.

I don't care if everything is wiped clean, I just want this thing back at stock. If anyone can please guide me here I'd really appreciate it. I'm not bricked but I've somehow stumbled across a situation that doesn't come up in the forums.


----------

